# طريقة صناعة الاسمنت( الطريقة الجافة)



## م/يوسف (1 يونيو 2008)

صناعة الاسمنت تتم بعدة طرق:-
1- الطريقة الجافة 
2 -الطريفة الرطبة وهى طريقة قديمة ويعتبر اندثرت فى مصر الا بعض الخطوط فى بعض المصانع
واسمحوا لى ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع على مراحل
ولعله يكون به افادة للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها من صالح اعمالك .

جاري التحميل للأطلاع مع الشكر.


البغدادي


----------



## م/يوسف (3 يونيو 2008)

*تكملة صناعة الاسمنت*

نبدء على بركة الله من بداية خط الانتاج
اولا-المحاجر وهى خامة تسمى (limestone) أى الحجر الجيرى 
ثانيا- يوجد كسارات لتكسير الحجر الجيرى الى احجام معينة 
والكسارت منها انواع مختلفة واليكم انواع الكسارات فى المرفقات
وفى الحديث بقية لنكمل معا خطوات صناعة الاسمنت
لعلها تكون مفيدة وارحب باى استفسار او سؤال عن صناعة الاسمنت
وساقوم بالرد عليها انشاء الله
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/يوسف (8 يونيو 2008)

هل الموضوع ليس له اهمية اريد ايضاح------------------ 
حتى اكمل مراحل هذه الصناعة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يونيو 2008)

الأخ الفاضل م/يوسف .

نحن نتابعك ونشد بيدك وشكر وتقدير على مجهودك .

جزاك الله الف خير .


البغدادي


----------



## اراس الكردي (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
ونحن في انتظار كل جديد


----------



## اراس الكردي (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
في انتظار كل جديد تغني به هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (9 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر اخي وبارك فيك ونحن ننتظر المزيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

تم دمج الموضوعين للأهمية وعدم التشتت .

يرجى الأطلاع مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

تم دمج الموضوعين للأهمية وعدم التشتت .

يرجى الأطلاع مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## م/يوسف (12 يونيو 2008)

*الحلقة الثالثة من سلسلة مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت*

بعد عملية التكسير عن طريق الكسارات 
يتم نقل الخامة عن طريق السيور الى مخزن الخام 
LimeStone Storage
ومخزن الخام ينقسم الى عدة انواع 
واليكم عرض PDF جميل يوضح انواع مخازن الخام بالصور
وتفضلوااااااااااااااااااااااااا
للاستفادة 
والى الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله لنكمل عملية Raw Mill بعد عملية التخزين
وشكرااااااااااااا للاطلاع وارجو ان تستفيدوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف الف مليون خير
انا في انتضار كل جديد تتحفنا به


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## محمودفرحات (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يا مهندس الخير


----------



## م/يوسف (19 يونيو 2008)

*الحلقة الرابعة من طريقة صناعة الاسمنت*

بعد تخزين الخامة بمخزن الخام تتم عملية اضافه بعض المواد مثل الحديد الخام بنسب معينة
وبعدها تتم عمليه الطحن بواسطه طاحونة (Mill) ومنها نوعان 
1- tube Mill وهى عبارة عن طاحونه على شكل اسطوانه يوجد بداخلها كور طحن باحجام مختلفة
ومرفق كتالوج يوضح الشكل للطاحونة Presentation PDF جميل جداااااااااااااااا
2- والنوع الحديث هو (Raw Mill) ومرفق كتالوج يوضح ما هى الطاحونة ,ومرفق ايضا فيلم جميل جدا يوضح عمل gearbox للطاحونة
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c4118e2

http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=1c3cbb9
هذا الفيلم يوضح gearbox for Raw Mill


----------



## م/يوسف (19 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء من اعضاء المنتدى تقييم هذا الموضوع الذى يحتوى كل شئ عن صناعة الاسمنت وكلمه السر لفتح Link (1982) وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 يونيو 2008)

ممكن تعيد الدرس الاول والثاني من فضلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## اراس الكردي (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بصراحة الموضوع اكثر من رائع
تسلم يدك على الموضوع الرائع
احنا في انتضار كل جديد
و لا تتضايق من قلة الردود فهناك مواضيع كثيرة رائعة مثل الذي قدمته لكن تجد ان الردود لا تتناسب مع اهمية الموضوع
المهم انك تستمر فكل الذين خدموا البشرية لم ينالوا من الاهتمام ما يستحقون
وكما اخبرتك استمر و اجرك على الله


----------



## اراس الكردي (19 يونيو 2008)

بالنسبة الى كلمة السر ادخلت الرقم 1982 فطلب مني تحديث كلمة السر و اعطاني الرقم 1267


----------



## م/يوسف (20 يونيو 2008)

الى المشرفين على الملتقى كيف يمكن تجميع الحلقات كلها فى موضوع واحد
وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

في البداية اشكرك جدا على حلقات موضوعك المميز والنادر وان شاء الله ينال رضى كل من له اهتمام بهذا التخصص .

وسوف ادمج لك الحلقات بموضوع واحد ليكون مرجع يستفاد منه بالحاضر والمستقبل .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتحميل الحلقات الاربع و طباعتها لذا اود ان اسألك ان كان هناك المزيد من المعلومات عن صناعة الاسمنت لاني اود تجميع هذه الحلقات معا في مجلد واحد 
ساكون في انتضار ردك اخي
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/يوسف (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اراس نعم يوجد عده حلقات اخرى عن صناعة الاسمنت كتكملة لخط انتاج كامل لانى اعمل مهندس بمصنع اسمنت بمصر واريد الساده الاعضاء والساده المهندسين الذين لم يتسنى لهم زياره مصنع اسمنت عند الاطلاع على هذه الحلقات ستعرفهم الصناعة من الالف للياء ولكن تجميع الماده العلمية هى سبب تاخرى
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ساكون في انتضار تكملة الحلقات
و مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد المبذول و هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م/يوسف (25 يونيو 2008)

*الحلقة الخامسة من مراحل صناعة الاسمنت*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم الحلقة الخامسة من سلسله حلقات طريقة صناعة الاسمنت
بعد عملية الطحن بطاحونه الخام التى تعرفنا عليها فى الحلقة السابقة
يتم بعد ذلك تخزينها بالصومعه التى قد يصل ارتفاعها الى 120 متر حسب التصميم
ثم يتم نقلها الى Preheater او البرج كما هو موضح PDF المرفق 
وفيه تتم عمليه تسخين الخامة عن طريق سحب الغازات الساخنة من الفرن
وبعد ذلك يتم دخول الخامة الى الفرن (Kiln) وموضح فى Kiln inlet PDF المرفق طريقه دخول الخامة وخروج الخامة حيث ان 
الفرن يدور والمدخل والمخرج ثابت حيث انه يوجد به سيل لعدم خروج الغازات والحرارة والخامة 
وكذللك مخرج الفرن Kiln outlet PDF
ومرفق ايضا مجموعة من الفيديو يوضح حركة الفرن (Kiln)
http://www.zshare.net/download/1417491705e9dfb8/ 
وفى الحلقة القادمة ساشرح الفرن بالتفصيل 
وان شاء يكون الموضوع به افاده للجميع ومستعد لاى استفسار فى صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## اراس الكردي (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك و رحم والديك
في انتضار القادم


----------



## اراس الكردي (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
بالنسبة الى الملفات المرفقة فاعتقد ان الملف الاول سبق و ان رفعته


----------



## محمودفرحات (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله عن كل اعضاء ملتقانا الرائع كل الخير ورزقك العلم النافع واوصلك الى ما ترنو اليه يا مهندس الخير


----------



## أبو حمزة السوري (29 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على السلسلة الرائعة


----------



## علي الحجامي (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بك انت رجل سمنتاوي وليس اهلاوي ولازملكاوي عاشت ايدك على الموضوع الرائع .


----------



## اراس الكردي (15 يوليو 2008)

اخي يوسف 
تاخرت علينا في رفع باقي الحلقات
انا في انتضار التكملة
ولك مني كل الشكر


----------



## ابو مير (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز انا اريد الحلقات الاربع السابقة كيف احصل عليها 
وفى الوقت الحالى انا اشتغل مع شركة لافارج للاسمنت فاريد معلومات عن الاسمنت من المحجر الى طواحين الاسمنت فارجوك مساعدتى فى ذلك واليك ال***** اذا ممكن ان نتواصل [email protected]
[email protected]
وشكرا اخوك ابو مير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير واعانك .

تسلم لنا على جهودك النيرة .

شكر وتقدير وامتنان .

البغدادي .


----------



## م/يوسف (20 يوليو 2008)

*عاوز تشوف كيف يصنع الاسمنت وعملية تبريده فيديو(الحلقة السادسة)*

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم الحلقة السادسة من مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت
فى هذه الحلقة اقدم لكم الفرنKiln من الداخل وكيفيه ازاله الطوب الحرارى حيث ان الفرن من الداخل تبطن بالطوب الحرارى ويختلف نوعيه الطوب حسب القرب من الشعله حيث ان درجة الحرارة داخل الفرن فى المخرج اى بجوار الشعلة تصل الى اكثر من 1000 درجه مئوية حيث يتم داخلها تكوين الكلنكر الذى هو اساس الاسمنت
وبعد خروجه من الفرن تتم عمليه التبريد عن طريق دفع الهواء وبعض رزاز المياه وهو cooler
ومرفق فيديو يوضح عمليه التبريد داخل ال cooler 
http://www.zshare.net/download/15644169d69a6b14/
http://www.zshare.net/video/1564497107dda4eb/
http://www.zshare.net/video/15645904ef1f79b1/
اتمنى ان يكون موضوع شيق ويكون فيه استفاده والبقيه تاتى فى الحلقه القادمة وشكرا


----------



## م/يوسف (22 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم / اراس الكردى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا اضافة الحلقة الخامسة والسادسة الى الموضوع وسبب التاخير اننى كنت باجازه وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم
بديةً اجازة سعيدة و ان شاء الله تكون باتم الصحة و العافية
واكيد انا بانتضار الحلقات القادمة 
و الله يعطيك الف الف عافية على مجهودك
ولك مني كل الشكر


----------



## وائل هلال (22 يوليو 2008)

والله انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 

بس انا لى طلب صغير

لو يوجد فيلم مصور يقوم بشرح مفصل لمراحل الانتاج كاملة وصور واضحة للماكينات عن قرب


----------



## محمودفرحات (23 يوليو 2008)

انت انسان محترم جزاك الله من الأجر الكثير واسدل عليك من الخير الوفير ,انا مهندس يشركة تعمل فى صيانة مصانع الأسمنت واستفيد كثيرا مما قدمته من كورسات ولكن لو تم تجميع الكورس كاملا فى ملف واحد سيكون الأمر امل مع خالص العرفان بالجميل


----------



## محمودفرحات (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندسنا الرائع


----------



## ابو مير (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك م/يوسف عبده نتمنى من الله ان يجزيك على تعبك فى تصنيف وترتيب المواضيع ونتمنى ان تستمر فى حلقاتك 
اخوك ابو مير


----------



## ابو مير (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة اخ /يوسف عبده نحتاج الى المزيد


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
ياريت فعلا نحصل على الحلقات السابقة ارسل لنا رابط التحميل
[email protected]


----------



## م/يوسف (1 أغسطس 2008)

*عاوز تشوف بعد عمليه تبريد الكلنكر يتم ايه فى صناعة الاسمنت (الحلقه السابعة)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم نبذه مختصرة عن المرحلة المرحلة الرابعة من مراحل صناعة الاسمنت
أولا:- نعود الى الفرن (kiln) فيديو جميل جدا يوضح كيفية بناء الطوب الحرارى داخل الفرن
ثانيا :- بعد عملية تبريد الكلنكر بواسطه الكولر (cooler) يتم تخزين الخامة بالصوامع ثم تتم عمليه طحن الكلنكر باضافة نسبة من الجبس بواسطه طواحين الاسمنت ( cement mill) or (tube mill) وهى تشبه الاسطوانه (TUBE) يوجد بها كور طحن باحجام مختلفة وتنقسم من الداخل الى غرفتين بينهما Diphram وظيفته يفصل كور طحن الغرفة الاولى عن الثانيه حيث الاحجام الكبيرة تكون بالغرفة الاولى والصغيرة بالغرفة الثانية كالسابق شرحه بالحلقة الرابعة ويتم نقل الخامة بواسطه (Bucket Elevators)
ثم يتم بعد ذلك فصل الاسمنت الناعم عن الخشن بواسطه separator
وموضح بالمرفقات طاحونه الاسمنت وال separator وBucket Elevators
http://www.moq3.com/files/dldvyA82300.zip.html 
http://www.moq3.com/files/dldAji87864.zip.html
http://www.moq3.com/files/dld0Pf88754.zip.html
ولعل هذه الخلاصة تكون بها افاده والى الحلقه القادمة ان شاء الله 
ومستعد لشرح اى نقطة من النقاط التى تكون غير مفهومة 
واوضح للسادة ان هذه عبارة عن نبذه مختصرة للصناعة وليست بالتفصيل حيث يوجد تفاصيل اكثر وذلك للتخصصية
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا ليك على هذاالموضوع المتميز


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم المهندس يوسف 
انا متابع لموضوعك الشيق جدا و المفيد من بدايته 
و بصراحة المعلومات التي قدمتها قيمة ومفيدة جدا وتعطينا صورة واضحة عن عملية صناعة الاسمنت
لك كل الشكر على مجهودك المبذول 
والى مزيد من التقدم
داعيا الله ان يزيدك من فضله


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم: 
ياريت فعلا نحصل على الحلقات السابقة ارسل لنا رابط التحميل....................فضلا
s_sms11*************


----------



## مهندس ياسر أحمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

م/يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اقدم لكم الحلقة الخامسة من سلسله حلقات طريقة صناعة الاسمنت
> بعد عملية الطحن بطاحونه الخام التى تعرفنا عليها فى الحلقة السابقة
> يتم بعد ذلك تخزينها بالصومعه التى قد يصل ارتفاعها الى 120 متر حسب التصميم
> ...


السلام عليكم م / يوسف 
أولا بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة .
انا مهندس ميكانيكا وأعمل الأن علي إنشاء مصنع أسمنت مع شركة أجنبية بالتعاون مع شركة صينية وهذا المشروع كبير جدا وإن شاء الله سوف أسافر الصين ومنها إلي ألمانيا للوقوف علي الإختبارات لإعتماد (preaheater-motors) وأيضا مجموعة (elevators)و( equipment for fire fighting) في نصف شهر 9.
أرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بمساعدتي بأي معلومات عن مواصفات 
- cement silo
-preheater
واكون شاكرا جدا لو ارسلت لي هه المعلومات علي الإميل
mersy_4alll***********
وشكراا


----------



## م/يوسف (15 أغسطس 2008)

*فيلم يوضح تعبئة الاسمنت الحلقة الاخيرة من سلسلة حلقات صناعة الاسمنت*

الحلقة الاخيرة من صناعة الاسمنت 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعدعملية الطحن بطواحين الاسمنت يتم تخزينها بصوامع الاسمنت 
وتكون التعبئة اما سائب بمعنى انه يتم تعبئته بالسيارة مباشرة حيث انها تكون مجهزة لهذا الغرض 
واما التعبئة فى شكائر كما موضح بالفيديو المرفق
اتمنى ان اكون ارسلت بعض ملامح وخطوات صناعة الاسمنت فى جميع الحلقات السابقة 
ومستعد لاى استفسار بصناعة الاسمنت 
والى لقاء فى المواضيع التخصصية بالصناعة الاسمنت حيث يوجد معدات كثيرة بهذه الصناعة

http://www.gulfup.com/dldfGH93243.zip.html
http://www.gulfup.com/dldLok01215.zip.html


----------



## م/يوسف (15 أغسطس 2008)

الى السادة مشرفين المنتدى ارجو دمج جميع مواضيع صناعة الاسمنت بموضوع واحد حيث تم كتابة اخر حلقات صناعة الاسمنت
م/يوسف
ولكم الشكر


----------



## اراس الكردي (19 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
و مشكور على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## اراس الكردي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم المهندس يوسف
تحية طيبة , ارجو ان تكون في تمام الصحة و العافية
بداية ً اود ان اشكرك كل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع و المفيد , وقد قمت بتحميل كافة الحلقات التي عثرت عليها و ارجو ان لا يكون قد فاتني شيئ فقد كان اخر ما حملت من حلقات هي الحلقة السابعة .
لك كل الشكر على مجهودك مع تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة و العافية و الموفقية و النجاح


----------



## العنيد الاول (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا م/ يوسف علي هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ولي سؤال انا كيميائي واريد ان اجد فرصه للعمل باي شركه اسمنت (وهل يشترط الخبره ) فاذا تفضلت بارسال *****ات شركات اسمنت بمصر اكون شاكر جدا


ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العنيد الاول (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بشكرك تاني علي المجهود الكبير م/ يوسف وياريت ترفع الملف الثاني فيديو اللي بيعرض عمليه التعبئه للاسمنت وهو مساحته 80 ميجابيت مره اخري
وهذا اللينك بتاعه 
*http://www.gulfup.com/dldLok01215.zip.html*


----------



## باشمنتجة (20 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود الرائع
وأريد أن أسألك عن شركة أسيكasec
لأنى جالى فيها شغل وطلبوا منى ورق التعيين وأن أذهب لإمضاء العقد
هما قالوا إنى هامضى أيضا على إلتزام أن لا أترك الشركة قبل ثلاث سنوات
أرجو الإفادة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنيد الاول (23 أغسطس 2008)

*الي المهندس هشام*

سوال انا امتحنت قريب في شركه اسيك وياتري هما اتصلو بيك امتي


ارجو الرد


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م/يوسف (24 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ شكرى ممكن اضافة الحلقة السادسة لكى يكتمل الموضوع
وهذا هو اللينك وشكراااااااااااااااا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95610.html


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (24 أغسطس 2008)

أسيك اتصلت من اسبوع بالضبط
أرجو الرد على سؤالى من أحد الأعضاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر*

الف شكر علي الرد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ يوسف
تحياتي لك وشكرا على الجهد الرائع والمميز
لي عندك طلب وهو تزويدي بالطريقه الرياضيه التي 
يحسب من خلالها ما بسمى بالفاكتر او الضياعات في
بالمواد كغبار وقلويات وتحياتي لك


----------



## سنترصفقات (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات التي تقدر بلذهب


----------



## م على مصطفى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
ونحن في انتظار كل جديد


----------



## المهندسه ايمان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل


----------



## khdkhaled (8 سبتمبر 2008)

jazaaaaaakom allah kol khayer


----------



## ahmed morshidy (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شرح متميز جدا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

وياريت لو تكمل جميلك وتزودنا ببعض اسماء شركات صناعة الاسمنت فى مصر مزودة بعناوينها 
ولك منى كثير الشكر والاحترام


----------



## مهندس قناوى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهام والمعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## داجر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر أخي


----------



## لارا جميل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*hi engineers*

I Would Like To Know If There Is An architect Between You please Reply Me If You Know And I Will Be Thankful For That 
Good Luck Everybody
See You
Bye


----------



## مصطفى2007 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*كيف تتم صناعة الأسمنت*

الأسمنت تلك المادة التي تستخدم في هذه الأيام وبشكل كبير في البناء العمراني .
الأسمنت عبارة عن خليط من عدة مواد تتقدمها مادة الحجر الجيري او مايسمى باللغة الانجليزية limestone فهي المادة الأساسية في صناعة الأسمنت ثم الطين clay ثم الرمل الحجري sand stone ثم الحديد الخامiron ore تخلط هذه المواد مع بعضها البعض ثم تدخل الا المطحنة الرئيسية RAW MILL ثم تطحن حتى ترجع دقيقة جدا ثم تدخل الى مبنى التسخين الأولى أو مايسمى الPRE HEATER ثم تدخل الى الفرن الحراري KILN الذي تصل درجة حرارته الى 1400درجة مئوية وبعد الفرن تدخل هذه المواد الى المبرد COOLER وهنا تخرج لنا مادة الكلنكر CLINKER .

المرحلة الأولى انتهت .
تأتي المرحلة الثانية في تكوين الأسمنت ألا وهي خلط مادة الكلنكر مع مادة الجبس GEPSIUM اضافة الى مادة POZOLLANA وأيضا قليل من مادة الحجر الجيري LIMESTONE تخلط هذه المواد مع بعضها البعض ثم تدخل الى مطحنة الأسمنت CEMENT MILL والتي يخرج منها الاسمنت الذي يذهب الى مبنى التعبئة PACKING PLANT من هذا المبنى يخرج لنا حبيبنا كيس الأسمنت.

أي سؤال عن الأسمنت أو حتى عن المكائن التي يمرخلالها الأسمنت فأنا مستعد بالذي أعرفه:56::56::56::56:


----------



## علي جواد كاظم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

لمحة فنية عن صناعة الأسمنت


يعتبر الاسمنت المادة الأساسية في صنع الخرسانة الجاهزة. وفي صناعة منتجات البناء والتشييد الأخري كالطابوق والبلاط وغير ذلك. لذا فهو يعد مادة البناء الأولي.

والأسمنت العادي - وهو الأكثر استعمالا - مسحوق رمادي اللون، يتميز بثقل وزنه، لذا ترتفع تكلفة مناولته ونقله عبر مسافات بعيدة. وهذا ما يفسر اقامة المصانع عادة قرب مراكز استهلاكه أو تسويقه أو قرب موانيء التصدير للأسواق المجاورة لمكان الانتاج. كما ان المواد الخام المستخدمة في صناعة الأسمنت او المادة الوسيطة مثل الكلنكر. هي الأخري ثقيلة الوزن، ومكلفة في النقل لذا يتم بناء وإقامة المصانع عادة قرب مصادر المواد الخام والمتمثلة في المقالع والمحاجر، أو قرب الموانيء لوصول الكلنكر.

تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الكثيفة الاستخدام لرأس المال وذات العائد المنخفض نسبيا، وهي من الصناعات الاستراتيجية ذات الآثار الاقتصادية الكبيرة علي مختلف القطاعات وأهمها قطاع البناء والتشييد.

تحتاج صناعة الأسمنت الي وجود نظام صيانة وقائي متطور، والي نظام مراقبة دقيق لجودة الانتاج للتأكد من مطابقة المنتج للمواصفات العالمية.

تعتبر عملية التسويق ومعرفة أحوال وطبيعة الأسواق قضية مهمة في هذه الصناعة.


أنواع الأسمنت

هناك أنواع عديدة من الأسمنت يمكن تلخيصها في التالي:

الاسمنت البورتلاند العادي وهو من أكثر الأنواع شيوعاً واستخداماً، لما يتمتع به من صفات وخصائص، فهو سريع التصلّب. كما يمتلك مقاومة جيدة لتأثيرات الهواء والبرودة. لذا يستعمل في جميع الأعمال الإنشائية العادية والخرسانية.

الأسمنت سريع التصلّب: ويحتوي علي نسبة عالية من سيليكات ثلاثي الكاسيوم ويمتاز بمقاومته العالية، وسرعة تصلبه، وتزيد تكاليف انتاجه بمعدل 20% تقريبا عن الأسمنت العادي.

الأسمنت المقاوم للأملاح او الكبريتات: وتزاد في صناعة هذا النوع خام الحديد المضاف للخلطة.

الأسمنت المستخدم في تبطين آبار البترول: ويتم انتاجه باضافة مواد خاصة ليتمتع بخاصية منع الماء من التخلل الي الرمال المحتوية علي البترول، والي منع انهيار البئر، وحماية ماسورة البئر من التآكل بالماء.

الأسمنت الأبيض: وهو ما ينعدم فيه مركب أكسيد الحديد، ويصنع مثل الأسمنت العادي، حيث يتركب من الحجر الجيري والطين الأبيض (كاوولين)، ويستعمل هذا الأسمنت في البلاط والموزاييك، وأرصفة الطرق وعلامات المرور بالطرق والمطارات وغيرها.

هناك أنواع أخري أقل شيوعاً واستخداما نذكر منها:

- الأسمنت المقاوم للحرارة.

- الأسمنت المقاوم للبكتريا (يستخدم في أرضيات وجدران مصانع الأغذية وفي حمامات السباحة).

- الأسمنت البورتلاندي الحديدي، ويستعمل في الانشاءات البحرية والنهرية.

- الأسمنت الذي يتخلله الهواء المسامي (يستخدم في الخرسانة المتعرضة للتأثيرات الجوية).

- الأسمنت المخلوط (البوزلاني) ويستخدم في الانشاءات البحرية والسدود.

الأسمنت البورتلاندي الملّون: ويتكون من اضافة مواد غير فعالة من أكاسيد الحديد.


مراحل إنتاج الأسمنت

يتم انتاج الأسمنت من خلال عدة مراحل، يمكن ايجازها بما يلي:

استخراج الخامات من المحاجر ونقلها الي المصنع.

تكسير الأحجار (المواد الخام).

طحن الأحجار.

خلط المواد (بالطريقة الجافة) أو عجنها (بالطريقة الرطبة).

حرق الخليط أو المعجون لإنتاج الكلنكر.

طحن الكلنكر مع إضافة الجبس بنسبة 4 - 5%.

الفحص والاختبار لجميع المراحل.

التعبئة والنقل.


مواد تدخل في صناعة الأسمنت:

الحجر الجيري وهو المادة الخام الأساسية في صناعة الأسمنت. حيث يشكل قرابة 80% من المواد الخام، والطين أو ما يسمي الطفلة Clay، خام الحديد، الجبس، مواد أخري مثل الرمل والبوكسايت بكميات قليلة.


طرق تصنيع الأسمنت

هناك ثلاث طرق لصناعة الأسمنت تختلف فيما بينها في كمية المياه الداخلة في عمليات الانتاج. وفي كيفية خلط المواد الخام لتحقيق تجانس الخليط وهي:

الطريقة الرطبة: وفيها يتم خلط الماء بنسبة 30 - 40% مع المواد الخام لتكوين مزيج يضخ الي فرن الحرق في درجة حرارة تعلو تدريجيا لتصل الي 1300 - 1400 درجة مئوية، حيث يتكون الكلنكر.

الطريقة الجافة: وفيها يتم ادخال المواد الخام المتجانسة الي فرن الحرق وهي في الحالة الجافة.

الطريقة نصف الجافة او شبه الجافة: وفيها يتم اضافة الماء بنسبة قليلة قبل حرق المعجون في الأفران.
 
المهندس علي الجبوري
معمل اسمنت بازيان-كردستان العراق


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ مصطفى تحياتي لك
وسؤالي هو ماهي العمليات او التفاعلات التي تتم في مرحلة pre heating ؟؟
وماهي التفاعلات التي تحدث داخل الفرن وفي اي منطقه منه ؟؟؟
وماهي مادة POZOLLANA ؟؟؟
واكون شاكرا لك
مع تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكرالجزيل للزميل علي جواد كاظم على الاضافة .

سمعت ان هناك سمنت اسفنجي لمقاومة الزلزال يستخدم في المناطق التي تتعرض للزلازل .

هل ممكن ان توضح لنا اهم مكوناته وكم يتحمل درجة على مقياس رختر .

مع الشكر و التقدير مقدما .


البغدادي


----------



## khdkhaled (16 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أديت فأحسنت فستهلت التقدير والأحترام فبارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## ابن العميد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام كبيييييييير


----------



## ابن العميد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر للمهندس يوسف والمهندس كاظم


----------



## مهندس قناوى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل وقيم ونرجو من السادة المهندسين ذو الخبرة فى هذا المجال اضافة المزيد ان وجد وشكراااااااا


----------



## SHYMAA.H (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الـله خيرا م/يوسف على هذه المـعلومـات القيمه


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفيما تقدمه ونتمنى لك التوفيق في كل اعمالك


----------



## khdkhaled (9 نوفمبر 2008)

jazak allah kheeeeer


----------



## عبدالحكيم مسور (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع يا أخي وهذا الرابط لتعلم كيفية عمل معمل الإسمنت عن طريق الفلاش وجميع أجزائه بالتفصيل:http://www.sabko.com/cp1.htm


----------



## م احمد خلف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## z e r o (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك امين*​


----------



## ابا قدامة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا


----------



## م/يوسف (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موقع هام لكى يكتمل الموضوع http://www.cement-process.com/


----------



## real_real (5 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## قلب الأحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

*طريقة صناعة الاسمنت روعة جدا جدا*


جزااااااااااك الله كل خير مهندس يوسف



ونفع الله بك الأمة الاسلامية 



أرجو أن يتم مراجعة جميع الراوبط الخااااصة بالموضوع و الخاص 

بــ برنامج 4share



لأن أكثر لا يعمل 



وأيضا باقي الرواااابط​ 







> انشاء الله


​

طلب أخير أرجو الانتباه عند كتابة هذه الكلمة 

ويجب كتابتها


إن شاء الله 


كل كلمة على حدة 

​وجزاكم الله كل خير​​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (6 فبراير 2009)

_بارك اللة فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى_


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور موضوع مهم مهندس احمد معمل سمنت الكوفة


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي موضوع مهم ومشكور


----------



## markoky (9 فبراير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx a lot


----------



## م ودالشيخ (11 فبراير 2009)

*صناعة الأسمنت وأنواعه*

صناعة الأسمنت وأنواعه
مقــدمة:
- تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الاستراتيجية، لأنها ترتبط مباشرة بأعمال الإنشاء والتعمير. ويستخدم الأسمنت كمادة رابطة هيدروليكية من مكونات المونة أو الخرسانة.وهي مع ذلك صناعة بسيطة مقارنة بالصناعات الكبرى،وتعتمد على توفر المواد الخام اللازمة لذلك.
- الخليط الأساسي لصناعة الاسمنت يتكون غالباً من الطفل (Clay) والحجر الجيري (Limestone)، والذي يسخن في درجة حرارة كافية لإحداث التفاعل بينهما لإنتاج سليكات الكالسيوم (Calcium Silicate).
و تختلف الملوثات الناتجة عن مصانع الأسمنت من حيث المكونات والكمية، تبعاً لاختلاف عمليات التشغيل من مصنع لآخر وإجراءات النظافة العامة المتبعة، وعوامل أخرى متنوعة.
- هناك طريقتان أساسيتان في صناعة الأسمنت: العمليات الجافة والعمليات الرطبة 
(Wet & Dry Processes). في العمليات الرطبة تطحن المواد الخام وتخلط بالمياه، ثم يفصل الناتج المعلق (Slurry) إلى الفرن. أما في العمليات الجافة فيتم تجفيف المواد الخام قبل أو أثناء الطحن أي قبل إدخالها إلى الفرن.

المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة الأسمنت:
1- الحجر الجيري.
2- رمل السيليكات.
3- الطفلة.
4- الأتربة السطحية (Shale).
5- طفلة وأتربة البوكسيت (جسيمات متوسطة الحجم من الطبقات الرسوبية مثل الطفلة، ولها محتوى منخفض من الماء).
6- أكاسيد الحديد : وتستخدم كعوامل مذيبة أو صهارة (Fluxing Agent) لتقليل درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية .
7- الجبس: ويضاف في المرحلة النهائية بمطاحن الأسمنت.
8-مواد أخرى:
أ- تستخدم المواد الكيميائية في المعمل، للقيام بالتحاليل واختبارات التحكم في الجودة.
ب- تستخدم الزيوت ومواد التزليق الأُخرى لصيانة الآلات.
ج- يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي والمازوت لتوليد غازات الاحتراق المستخدمة في الأفران، وتكون الأفران مجهزة بحيث تستطيع حرق أكثر من نوع واحد من أنواع الوقود.
أنواع الأسمنت البورتلاندى وخصائصه :
أ- الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادي:
يستخدم في أعمال الإنشاءات بوجه عام، وهناك أصناف مختلفة من هذا النوع مثل الأسمنت الأبيض الذي يحتوى على نسبة أقل من أكسيد الحديديك، و أسمنت آبار البترول (Oil-Well Cement) المستخدم في تبطين آبار البترول، والأسمنت سريع الشك، وأصناف أخرى متعددة ذات استخدامات خاصة.
ب-الأسمنت البورتلاندى المتصلب في درجة الحرارة العالية و المقاوم للكبريتات:
يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب حرارة تميؤ معتدلة، أو في الإنشاءات الخرسانية المعرضة لتأثيرات متوسطة من الكبريتات.

ج- الأسمنت سريع التصلب:
تختلف أصناف الأسمنت سريع التصلب عن الأسمنت العادي من عدة نواحي، منها أن نسبة الحجر الجيري إلى السيليكات ونسبة سيليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم في الأسمنت سريع التصلب تكون أكبر من مثيلاتها في الأسمنت العادي.كما يتصف هذا النوع بدرجة نعومة أكبر من الأسمنت العادي، مما يؤدى إلى سرعة التصلب وتولد سريع للحرارة.
يستخدم الأسمنت سريع التصلب في إنشاء الطرق.

د- أسمنت بورتلاندي منخفض الحرارة:
يحتوى هذا النوع على نسبة منخفضة من كبريتات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض في الحرارة المتولدة. تستخدم أكاسيد الحديديك لخفض نسبة ألومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم، وبالتالي ترتفع نسبة رباعي ألومينات الكالسيوم الحديدية في هذا النوع من الأسمنت.

هـ- الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات:
يحتوى هذا النوع من الأسمنت على نسبة منخفضة من ألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، ويتصف بقدرة أكبر على مقاومة الكبريتات بسبب مكوناته، أو بسبب العمليات المستخدمة في صناعته، لذلك فهو يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب مقاومة عالية للكبريتات.


----------



## kokoaldali2001 (14 مارس 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (14 مارس 2009)

اخي م يوسف اشكرك كثيرا على على ما بذلت من مجهود


----------



## تيتو الهندسة (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
 فى هذا الموضوع الهام
 وحبذا لو تزيدنا بشئ من التفصيل
 طالب هندسة كيميائية:56:​


----------



## كيميائي أول (21 مارس 2009)

الأخ المهندس يوسف

جزاك الله خيراً على كل هذه المعلومات الجبارة وتسلم يمينك

ولكن اخي المحترم ان موظف جديد في شركة اسمنت في قسم مراقبة الجودة والنوعية
حيث اعمل كيميائي في المختبرات ، واريد معلومات اكثر عن ضبط الجودة وكيمياء الاسمنت ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما

والله يرعاكم ، 

اخوك

كيميائي اول


----------



## البخاري 19 (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا اكرمك في الدارين وجعلك من اهل اليمين. بس الفيلم من الموقع يتم تحميله بالمال فهل ساعدتني والشئ الثاني انا مهندس تخرجت السنة الماضية والان اعمل في مصنع اسمنت وفي القريب سوف اتناقش معك لاننا عندنا مشاكل ميكانيكية واتمني ان يكون لك خبرة باذن الله لانني الان تحت التدريب


----------



## غفقق (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع ونريد المزيد


----------



## الادهمي (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الكيميائى المتفائل (3 مايو 2009)

والله العظيم أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا:75:


----------



## KADERECDE (12 مايو 2009)

ماهي الالات التي تتم بتخزين الملونج اي الكالكار بطين


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (12 مايو 2009)

*أخوانى الأعزاء انا مهندس ميكانيكا خبرة بالأسمنت حوالى 24 سنه*

أعمل الأن بمجال الصيانه بالخليج ولكنى نفسى اعمل بمجال الاسمنت بمصر لأنه اعشقه ومرفق cv بها الايميل والتليفونات للتواصل جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## صقرالكتائب (12 مايو 2009)

يااخي نشكرك ولكن نريد معلومات اكثر ومفصلة عن المصنع خاصة صيانة الفرن maintenance of kiln


----------



## م/ محمد علي (13 مايو 2009)

موضوع مهم للغاية ارجو ان يتضمن تفصيل اكثر للانتفاع به ومشكور يامصطفي


----------



## احمد محمد وهاب (15 مايو 2009)

حسنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## fmharfoush (15 مايو 2009)

معلومات متواضعة جدا نرجو أن يكون الموضوع دقيق أكثر


----------



## ahmadco (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم , وعندي سؤال وهو : كيف تتم عملية تنقية الهواء من غبار الاسمنت , أحتاج الى شرح تفصيلي عن الالية التي يتم بها


----------



## elwathig (24 مايو 2009)

انا مهندس كيميائى حابب اعمل بحث بعنوان heat and mass balances in cement plantفى صناعة الاسمنت ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م. قصي (3 يونيو 2009)

موضوع غاية في الروعة....................شكرا على مجهودك .


----------



## م/يوسف (4 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



كيميائي أول قال:


> الأخ المهندس يوسف
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على كل هذه المعلومات الجبارة وتسلم يمينك
> 
> ...



اخى العزيز انا مهندس صيانه بمصنع اسمنت وليس لى علاقة بالمعمل والمختبر لاكن ساحاول ان شاء الله ان احصل على المعلومات المطلوبه


----------



## LaChevaliere (7 يونيو 2009)

*Al Salamu 3alikom I need A Favor Ya Bashmohandes Youssef Law Sama7t*

My graduation project is on Cement industry & a complete design of Circular Blending Bed, so if there is more informations about Raw Material Processes of 1. Quarrying / Raw material acquisition
2. Raw milling
3. Blending
The circular belnding bed & chevcon stacking method
Plzzzz I need maximum informations and any videos and any possible data this week Pleaseee :4::4::4:
GAZAK ALLAH KOL KHEIR FI EL DONIA W EL 2AKHRA , AMEEN YA RAB EL 3ALAMEEN
​


----------



## مهندس قناوى (13 يوليو 2009)

نريد المزيد من المعلومات عن الاسمنت نطلبها من العامليين بمجال الاسمنت 
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## haideralisaleh (8 أغسطس 2009)

please i want urgent any books or link that deals with cement manufacturing


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

تم دمج موضوع
كيف تتم صناعة الأسمنت 

مع هذا الموضوع 
لتركيز الجهود وتوحيد المشاركات 
وحفاظا على تماسك وترابط الموضوع

بارك الله في جهود الجميع 
والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## drahmed22000 (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## ميكانيكي طموح (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن المساعده باي معلومه عن سيور النقل الموجوده في مصنع الاسمنت
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس قناوى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر اخي وبارك فيك ونحن ننتظر المزيد

*


----------



## الجمّال (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والله يوفقك الى كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مفيــــــــــــــــد جدآ والف الف شكر على مجهوداتك


----------



## MESHO CAT (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## جعفر ابو خديجه (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يا اخي الكريم
اذا كان بالمكان تزويدنا بمعلومات عن مراحل التصنيع ولو على شكل نقاط متسلسله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير الله يفتح عليك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 يناير 2010)

مشــكور يابشمهندس
وموضوعك له طبعآ اهمية وخصوصا فى مصر
ومع الذكر ان اول مصتع للأسمنت كان يوجد بالمعصرة وكان يسمى اسمنت المعصرة ثم سمى اسمنت طرة


----------



## م/يوسف (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع ونجعلة موضوع للنقاش وعلى اعضاء المنتدى الذين عندهم معلومات اضافتها لتعم الفائدة لانها صناعة هامة فى مصر


----------



## sunset girl (15 فبراير 2010)

[جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها من صالح اعمالك .

جاري التحميل للأطلاع مع الشكر:76:


----------



## nartop (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wael_adel2 (15 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود رائع*

مجهود رائع و دائما الى الامام:63:


----------



## kareem moh (16 فبراير 2010)

thank u for ur good work


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## yama87 (7 مارس 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا موضوع رائع جدا وشكرا على المجهود الكبير 

وتثبيت الموضوع ضروري 
لما لمادة الأسمنت من أهمية كبيرة


----------



## محمدحمود حمود (8 مارس 2010)

تشكر


----------



## alwan36 (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## nikname (17 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## haideralisaleh (18 أبريل 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لاندسكوبجي (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياباش مهندس
انا ادري انو مر ثلاث سنين تقريبا على الموضوع
حبيت تشاركني معلوماتك الخاصة باضرار اجزاء المصنع بصفتي مهندس للبيئة في مصنع الاسمنت 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر واذا ممكن بعض الحلقات غير محملة على المنتدى وانتهت صلاحيتها ادا ممكن ترسلها لي على الميل ادا مافي كلفة عليكم atk6663هوتميل


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد منير الحطيم (6 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جيد ومهم واتمنى ان يكون عندك معلومات عن الطواحين وبطنات لها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا 

بارك الله بك


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## elkashif2010 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## ساكن جروحي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع المفيد

انا اعمل في معمل سمنت في السيطره النوعيه اي المختبر
ارجو توضيح عن تفاعلات الكيميائيه وشرح بسيط من قبلكم
لكي استفاد من خبراتكم
تحيايت لكم


----------



## nabel2001 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nabel2001 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## miraa99 (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد وسهل شكرا


----------



## abo raed (14 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدآ


----------



## آغاميلاد (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## آغاميلاد (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Abu Laith (23 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وليدزاك (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مقطع فيدو يوضح خطوات صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## م/يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2012)

فيديو اخر يوضح virtical Mill تستخدم فى عمليات الطحن داخل مصانع الاسمنت


----------



## م/يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2012)

وهذا توضيح لعمل الفرن فى مصنع اسمنت


----------



## م/يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2012)

وهذا 
فيديو يوضح Rotary Kiln Burner System


----------



## م/يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2012)

وهذا فيديو يوضح عملية بناء الطوب الحراى فى الفرن Rotary Kiln Refractory Installation with Bricking Machine


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا إستاذ عبدالحكيم مسور


----------



## bishoyzareef (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا لمجودك الرائع م| يوسف وبنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

